# 0.5 mg of xanax a joke?



## distortedmind (Aug 2, 2006)

MY doc prescribed me these and they seem useless. What are the different dosages of xanax? I think I have a naturally high tolerance to pills, but do not know if he will go any higher than 1mg or so. I have taken 5 pills of these .5mg pieces of ish and still nothing. sHould I break them up and put them under my tongue or soething? I have gone out in social situations and still feel the anxiety. I've also tried .5mg of ativan and klonopin. Klonopin does not help. I' running out of options here. Is there a really strong dose of xanax that would help me without putting me to sleep? How do I know the xanax is working; what physical symptoms do you feel. thanks.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

If you can't feel 2.5 mgs of Xanax you might want to forget benzos. Chances of getting scribed anything near that dose are slim to none.


----------



## distortedmind (Aug 2, 2006)

what exactly am i suposed to feel? the only drug that has made me an extrovett, anxiety free, happy, sociable and able to go about my daily life with zero anxiety is tramadol/ultram. I know this drug works wonders for me but i keep getting prescriptions for drugs like xanax and ativan that do jack


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

everyone needs a different dose of these benzo meds and some experimenting is needed

the most common feeling is of being drunk or sleepy, however some dont feel these things at all so think the med isnt working for them, and sometimes then take a too high dose

under the tongue makes them work faster but not better


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Benzos are not likely to make you an extrovert, anxiety free, happy or sociable, they just reduce the anxiety to a certain degree depending on the person.


----------



## distortedmind (Aug 2, 2006)

Thunder said:


> Benzos are not likely to make you an extrovert, anxiety free, happy or sociable, they just reduce the anxiety to a certain degree depending on the person.


then why are benzos considered party drugs. celebs like nicole richie abuset benzos like xanax. If they aren't sujpposed to make you sociable then why use them in the first place.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

distortedmind said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > Benzos are not likely to make you an extrovert, anxiety free, happy or sociable, they just reduce the anxiety to a certain degree depending on the person.
> ...


Now you're talking about abusing benzos not using benzos. Sure you can take enough to get a buzz going but how long do you think you can do that unless you're Nicole Richie?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

distortedmind said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > Benzos are not likely to make you an extrovert, anxiety free, happy or sociable, they just reduce the anxiety to a certain degree depending on the person.
> ...


I've never heard of benzos being "party drugs". People like meth addicts will take Xanax to take an edge off.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

ColdFury said:


> distortedmind said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder said:
> ...


they are party drugs, people use them to get more drunk. With alcohol invovlved, benzos take you to a whole nother world.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

distortedmind said:


> What are the different dosages of xanax?


Xanax comes in four sizes: 0.25, 0.5, 1 & 2 mg tablets. My prescription is to take 2 mg up to 5 times a day. As far as I know, I am the heaviest benzo user on SAS. I generally uses less than the 10 mg that I'm prescribed. I average more like 7 or 8 mg a day. If I have to face a social situation I will take 4 mg at once and have do so very many times and my psychiatrist fully approves of that level. You will very rarely see this amount being used for SA, but I'm a most unusual case who's failed to respond to a long list of meds and has VERY severe symptoms. These doses are what you will find some folks taking if you visit panic forums (some panic patients need huge amounts).

As for what you're supposed to feel, all I can tell you is what I feel. I find the effect of Xanax (and other benzos -- Ativan, Valium, Klonopin) to be quite subtle. It doesn't hit you like a ton of bricks like alcohol can where it's blatantly obvious from a profound sense of intoxication. All benzos do to me is calm me down some. They still leave much to be desired, as even a very large dose still leaves me too disabled to work or do so many other things that normal folks take for granted.



nickguy said:


> they are party drugs, people use them to get more drunk. With alcohol invovlved, benzos take you to a whole nother world.


BS. How can you get "more drunk"? You can already die of alcohol poisoning alone -- are benzos really going to help get you get more drunk than death? Death seems to pretty much be the limit on drunkeness.

Benzos most certainly don't take me to a "whole 'nother world" when mixed with alcohol. Comparing a benzo to some heavy-duty liquor like 151-proof rum, for example, is like comparing a BB gun to a .44 Magnum. Benzos have a trivial effect compared to strong liquors. Benzos are like a light beer -- wimpy, wimpy, wimpy.



ColdFury said:


> I've never heard of benzos being "party drugs". People like meth addicts will take Xanax to take an edge off.


I've read that benzos are also used by heoin addicts to enhance the effect of low quality heroin. I can only repeat what I've read, since I don't hang out with junkies to get their first hand accounts.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I find that taking a 0.5mg Xanax tablet an hour before doing something that really provokes my anxiety helps me calm down quite a bit. I don't think I'd be able to get through a job interview or a class presentation without it. I never tried anything over that dosage since 0.5mg is the right spot for me.

I made the mistake of having too much to drink during the evening while taking some Klonopin earlier in the day. Bad mistake. I wound up blacking out for a couple of hours. Not fun at all.


----------



## caslon (Aug 25, 2005)

I find I get a bad headache after taking .5 of Xanax. It also kind of made me more nervous. Valium or Klonapin are more effective for me.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

No Limit said:


> I find that taking a 0.5mg Xanax tablet an hour before doing something that really provokes my anxiety helps me calm down quite a bit. I don't think I'd be able to get through a job interview or a class presentation without it. I never tried anything over that dosage since 0.5mg is the right spot for me.


I had a prescription for 1mg Xanax and I found it helped me tremendously. In fact I never had to take more than 1 per day. I did not take them every but rather as needed. It is the only medication I have ever tried and it seemed to work. I have tried many herbal remedies with mixed results.


----------



## rsvprsvp (Aug 16, 2006)

Xanax is a short acting drug. It's half-life in your system is about 1/16 of Klonopin. That's why taking Xanax during the day isn't unusual. It wears off quickly.

My husband has fear of flying. To get him on the airplane I gave him 5 of my xanax within a 2 hour period. He was still a nervous wreck.

That amount of Xanax in me would have me in a semi coma! 

Everyone has their own tolerance level.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

.5 is my maintenance dose, i usually dont need more than that unless something important is happening.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

......................


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

It means you respond well to them and you're lucky.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

D.B. Cooper said:


> It means you respond well to them and you're lucky.


 :agree VERY lucky.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rsvprsvp said:


> Xanax is a short acting drug. It's half-life in your system is about 1/16 of Klonopin. That's why taking Xanax during the day isn't unusual. It wears off quickly.


Xanax has a half-life of around 11 hours, which certainly isn't 1/16 of Klonopin -- that would give Klonopin a half-life of 176 hours which is a full week.



rsvprsvp said:


> My husband has fear of flying. To get him on the airplane I gave him 5 of my xanax within a 2 hour period. He was still a nervous wreck.


We don't know how much that is. Depending on pill size that could be anywhere from a dinky 1.25 mg up to a stunning 10 mg.


----------



## ChronicSmoker (Dec 14, 2005)

Xanax completely takes away ALL of my anxiety and makes me an extrovert. But it also gets me high as hell, and the feeling is very addicting. When my friends take it they do it to get high, and usually mix it with alchohol and get really wasted. I just take it to be more comfortable in social situations, but i usually end up getting really cocky and some of my friends and family hate when i'm on xanax cause its really obvious. But one benifit i've experienced is that it is a lot easier for me to get laid on xanax because i can just be myself without worrying about what other people are thinking about me. 

Xanax is extremely addicting, and almost all of the people i know who are prescribed it end up selling their script because they end up taking too much in one day and overdosing. I can't beleive ultrashy is prescribed 10 mg a day, that much in one day would probably kill me. I always limit myself to 2 mg a day at the most, and i always take a couple weeks off so i don't become dependant.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

ChronicSmoker said:


> *Xanax is extremely addicting*, and almost all of the people i know who are prescribed it end up selling their script because they end up taking too much in one day and overdosing.


Really? :con Xanax is a decent drug, but I can take it or leave it.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

BurningHeart said:


> ChronicSmoker said:
> 
> 
> > *Xanax is extremely addicting*, and almost all of the people i know who are prescribed it end up selling their script because they end up taking too much in one day and overdosing.
> ...


Who and where are all these people running around selling Xanax scripts and why don't I know any of them? How come I've never heard of anyone ODing on Xanax? What did they do, take a nap? How come after 15 years of treatment for a variety of anxiety disorders and 5 doctors I can't get Xanax, while the neighbors kid is selling it out of his kitchen?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

ChronicSmoker said:


> Xanax is extremely addicting, and almost all of the people i know who are prescribed it end up selling their script because they end up taking too much in one day and overdosing.


Benzos are a really poor recreational drug. While taking 10mg of xanax at a time might feel great the first couple days your tolerance will sky rocket quickly and it becomes rather pointless to take 50mg for a buzz that isnt even that good.

I have a strong affinity for using all sorts of substances but even to me benzos arent even worth it.

I've never once heard of anyone ODing from benzos. The LD50 for benzos is so astronomical you'd need access to a pharmacy to even get close to killing yourself. At some point your brain is going to stop encoding memories and you're going to be in a complete blackout but thats going to happen in relately low doses. Combining them with booze/pot/opiates is a completely different story.

Yes people buy/sell benzos but i've never met anyone who takes them on their own. Its almost always in combination with alcohol or pot. My friend claimed to know some girl who was taking 10 of the 2mg xanax bars daily but she was doing meth and opiates on top of the benzos so its doubtful to him that she's even alive anymore.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ChronicSmoker said:


> I can't beleive ultrashy is prescribed 10 mg a day, that much in one day would probably kill me.


The fatal level for benzos is so sky high that it's all but impossible to die by benzos alone. If you read the Xanax label you will see that it mentions how using it in addition to alcohol will reduce the amount of alcohol needed to produce fatal alcohol poisoning, as they are both CNS depressants and help each other out. But, as stupid college kids prove so well, one can easily OD on alcohol alone.



> Xanax is extremely addicting, and almost all of the people i know who are prescribed it end up selling their script because they end up taking too much in one day and overdosing.


If they're taking too much, how do they have any left over to sell?

I fail to see why anybody would want benzos as a recreational drug. Apparently, they are finding a "fun factor" in them that has totally eluded me over these years. If you want to get loaded on a downer drug, go to the liquor store -- no doctor visits needed, no hoops to jump through, and you get a drug that will knock you on your *** guranteed, all OTC and for a modest cost.

I can't figure out where folks are getting these huge amounts of benzos that they talk about abusing. Many of the benzo scripts I hear about on SAS are a total joke -- things like 0.25 mg Xanax or 0.5 mg Ativan -- amounts that probably produce more placebo effect than anything else. I know there are online sites that sell benzos at sky high prices, but it sure seems more economical to buy a liter of vodka for $6 at the local store if getting loaded is your goal.


----------

